# I'll rep anybody who post here!!



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Man for the past couple of days the magic forum has been completely dead ..i'll give anybody repping points if you post ..anything!!


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

OK. What does everyone think the Magic's record will be next year? Also, would anyone else like trading our first round pick for this year's draft for Mike Miller? I wish we still had him...


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Marcin Gortat anagrams - Tragic Matron, Gamin Tractor, Migrant actor.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a question. How do you rep someone?


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> I have a question. How do you rep someone?


Its the little silver thing at the bottom of your username,location and all that ..its in between the green online status light ..and the report a bad post yield sign ....lol kinda hard to explain it ..someone help me out


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

orlmagicmnvikings said:


> OK. What does everyone think the Magic's record will be next year? Also, would anyone else like trading our first round pick for this year's draft for Mike Miller? I wish we still had him...


our record next year? wayyyy too early ..but with the players we have now ..44-38 ...Mike Miller? ..maybe .. trading our first round pick? talk to detroit about that


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

no i dont want mike miler back, draft rodney carney in the first and hassan adams and james white in the second and watch between them and dwight howard we will be #1 in the league in sportscenter top 10 plays, if nothing else


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

The future is looking bright for us. I'm not too concerned with being a lottery team next year.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey any news on when Fran Vaquez is going to come over.

I was just thinking that 44-38 might be a big jump for this team and then I looked a little closer at their roster (I know the team pretty well, but you know how it is when you can only watch a team play so many times a year).

The foundation for the future is super on this team, sky-freaking high! Imagine JJ Redick coming off the bench and nailing huge shots passed from Jameer with Howard and Vaquez in the post. Man, it sends shivers up my spine.

This team will definatly be close to over .500 next year.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

shookem said:


> Hey any news on when Fran Vaquez is going to come over.
> 
> I was just thinking that 44-38 might be a big jump for this team and then I looked a little closer at their roster (I know the team pretty well, but you know how it is when you can only watch a team play so many times a year).
> 
> ...


If the last three games had any meaning this year, we'd be at 39 wins. I'd say we'll definitely be over .500.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

shookem said:


> Hey any news on when Fran Vaquez is going to come over.
> 
> I was just thinking that 44-38 might be a big jump for this team and then I looked a little closer at their roster (I know the team pretty well, but you know how it is when you can only watch a team play so many times a year).
> 
> ...


I heard vaquez is close to buying a house here with his girlfriend or wife ..that might tell you something ..:whoknows:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

There were Penny Hardaway and Jaleel White rumors floating around a few years back.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> If the last three games had any meaning this year, we'd be at 39 wins. I'd say we'll definitely be over .500.


yeah man, I think this team is headed for bigger things next year, especially when you consider the divsion. Nobody else will be getting much better by next season.

Do you guys think the SE title is out of reach?

I don't think Washington can do much this offseason.


*PS, I don't mean to troll or anything but the Raps forum has been pretty dead lately too. I usually cheer for the so-called 'loser' franchises and would love to see the Magic have a great year next season. I just like the intent of the thread, get some talk going for the non-playoff teams!


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats on making a late run at the playoffs insted of just packing it in for the season. Next year the Magic are gonna be a handful, especially if you guys can get a star SG this offseason.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

shookem said:


> yeah man, I think this team is headed for bigger things next year, especially when you consider the divsion. Nobody else will be getting much better by next season.
> 
> Do you guys think the SE title is out of reach?
> 
> ...


well it depends what miami does .. but i doubt we win the se title next year unless we have a great offseason ... washington? if they improve on the center position big time ..maybe a guy like kaman ..if they even got that type of money ..i think they can be very deadly ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Artestify! said:


>


 ...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Artestify! said:


>


rofl. it's not as bad as peja's without his shirt on.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> rofl. it's not as bad as peja's without his shirt on.


 you know the funniest part about that pic is the ball .. i mean where the **** they got that ball from??


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Artestify! said:


>


Secksay.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

:s


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

anybody else want repping points?


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

me lol


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I wouldn't mind some.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

repped


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Give me some magic.
Looking forward for the next season magic, I think they would be a dark horse. 
I will rep people 2. Just give me some love back also. lol.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

deanchueng said:


> Give me some magic.
> Looking forward for the next season magic, I think they would be a dark horse.
> I will rep people 2. Just give me some love back also. lol.


..ok now give me some love (reppin points that is) ..BTW your sig is something special looks like a circus of smilies


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I gave you already, Yup, people has been talking about my sig. lol. Thx.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Here!


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

mw2889 said:


> Here!


GOTCHA!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ooo ooo! Me! Me! I'd like to be repped please!


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

Magic rules !


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Share the love too guys!!


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

ksdjfhudfjkdnfjkehfedgfndehgfyudhhfjidhmvfndhfgdyuhbfdubfhdbfhdbgfhusgdywgteytsgfhvcnmvfndjkhfdnfjkdnjfkedhgfbdhyvjkdnjghrugfidmgvkdnguihryghrvgndkf vgjkrhnugrugnvdjgmjkeghuerhgjkdfngjndfjkgndfhgdfjngkdfnhguirhguhjnfkgnfjkgnjkfngjfghrghruigurjgiofbokpmfkbfuibhvhfngkerkgropgirogioprgioejiogr :banana:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you kindly! :biggrin:


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

i hope in the near future Dwight will be an all star and the best rebounder and darko best shoot blocker and MIP, good program isn't it?


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

JJ Redick in the 2006 Draft!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

If you don't draft JJ..... you'll be sorry


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

TM said:


> If you don't draft JJ..... you'll be sorry


Do you see the smooth transition from college to the NBA? I mean, I know he can shoot, even if you move back the 3-point line, but can a pure shooter thrive in the NBA? Besides Kyle Korver?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, What's good, I am back.
Rep me and you will get more reps back, people have to post more on the thread also, because i cant rep the same post twice.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

TM said:


> If you don't draft JJ..... you'll be sorry


..ok


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

post


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

This board needs to get rollin'!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

yo.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Artestify! said:


>



omg....:rofl:


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

DrewDaGreat said:


> This board needs to get rollin'!


i was tryin when i made this thread ..its been rolling as of late though ..btw im still repping everyone the post here


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm a rep machine


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a feeling this board will really be rolling next season when the Magic are in the playoffs.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

The season will be over when they're in the playoffs.  I hope it doesn't take that long.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Artestify! said:


>


I cant believe my eyes.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Magic would be in the playoffs next year.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I'd love some rep hit me up. I do like the potential of the Magic with Dwight and Darko upfront if the coach ever uses them together.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

TM said:


> If you don't draft JJ..... you'll be sorry


WHAT?? JJ is HORRIBLY OVERRATED...Orlando might get Roy..Orlando needs only a shooter to compete..but Orlando can make the PLAYOFFS NEXT YEAR! BOOK THAT!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I want some REP points too!!

Hey, there is any interest in Corey Maggette? He is rumored to be available now...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Any Magic fans want to make an ultra early bet?

I'll wager 50,000 ucash points that the Raps do better than the Magic next season.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

shookem said:


> Any Magic fans want to make an ultra early bet?
> 
> I'll wager 50,000 ucash points that the Raps do better than the Magic next season.


Pfft. Highly doubt that.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Zuca said:


> I want some REP points too!!
> 
> Hey, there is any interest in Corey Maggette? He is rumored to be available now...


There is definitly some interest in bringing Maggette back to Orlando, but the price is probably too steep for us at this point. The best we could offer without breaking up the core of our team would be something along the lines of Keyon Dooling, Pat Garrity, and the #11 for Maggette. The Clippers could land something much better.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

I could get my Maggette jersey back out.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I must say Orlando looked great and deserved to be in the playoffs this year. Get yourself a pure shooter like JJ or the Heat's Jason Kapono who was underused this season and I think you'll be about the 3 or 4 seed in a much better East next year. Rep me plz.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> WHAT?? JJ is HORRIBLY OVERRATED...Orlando might get Roy..Orlando needs only a shooter to compete..but Orlando can make the PLAYOFFS NEXT YEAR! BOOK THAT!



No rep for this post?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The magic are young and dangerious!!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Repped. -DM


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

So, 11th..


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Enigma said:


> There is definitly some interest in bringing Maggette back to Orlando, but the price is probably too steep for us at this point. The best we could offer without breaking up the core of our team would be something along the lines of Keyon Dooling, Pat Garrity, and the #11 for Maggette. The Clippers could land something much better.


Trade Hill's expiring contract.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

jskudera said:


> Trade Hill's expiring contract.


Trading Hill for Maggette straight up doesn't work financially. We'd have to take back Cuttino Mobley as well. The Clippers won't do that. Mobley's presence is a main reason why the Clipps are considering trading Maggette.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Trading Hill for Maggette straight up doesn't work financially. We'd have to take back Cuttino Mobley as well. The Clippers won't do that. Mobley's presence is a main reason why the Clipps are considering trading Maggette.


I was being pretty vague about trading Hill. Package him up in a 3 or 4 way deal with a couple other teams. As a Magic fan, I don't really want to see him back in uniform for us next year.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

jskudera said:


> I was being pretty vague about trading Hill. Package him up in a 3 or 4 way deal with a couple other teams. *As a Magic fan, I don't really want to see him back in uniform for us next year.*


You probably don't have to worry about that at all, even if Hill is still with the team. :biggrin: 

Seriously, I highly doubt Grant gets moved. He is the key to our cap room flexibility next off-season, so unless Otis Smith and company get floored with an offer, they will likely hold on to Grant and take their chances with next years free agency market.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Enigma said:


> You probably don't have to worry about that at all, even if Hill is still with the team. :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously, I highly doubt Grant gets moved. He is the key to our cap room flexibility next off-season, so unless Otis Smith and company get floored with an offer, they will likely hold on to Grant and take their chances with next years free agency market.


Yup agreed. Hill's coming off the books and we'll be cashing in on it with hopefully one big name star to build with Dwight and Nelson before reupping them, though it's going to be tough on the salary cap since Dwight will get the max and Jameer getting $7-8M a year. Add in said FA's near max contract and Hedo's $7M it'd be easily $35-40M for just the 4.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

We need for Dwight to develop, we want him to become comfortable with his back to the basket.....because that's where he'll dominate, he isn't a face up and take you off the first dribble type (although he CAN do that), he's a banger as we well know. We need the Damon Jones', the Brent Barry's, the Robert Horry's, 3d's , the (Healthy) Garrity from 03. 

We already have the PG to run the show and hit the midrange spotup, make wise decisions, and even though he isn't the most gifted , Jameer Nelson is solid. We have the point guard who can penetrate and kickout (if he can just improve his decision making and shooting), Carlos Arroyo. 

Hedo is too inconsistant, one night he'll score 24, then the next night he'll score 7 on 3-13 shooting. Garrity is done, Deshawn isn't a 3pt shooter, and Jameer is better anywhere in front of the line.

Can't wait for Hill's contract to come off the books, that way we can add more pieces to add around Dwight....that is AFTER we re-sign him .


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The Magic almost made it to the playoffs this year after having a horrible season. I'm damn certain they're making it next season.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Prolific Scorer said:


> We need for Dwight to develop, we want him to become comfortable with his back to the basket.....because that's where he'll dominate, he isn't a face up and take you off the first dribble type (although he CAN do that), he's a banger as we well know. We need the Damon Jones', the Brent Barry's, the Robert Horry's, 3d's , the (Healthy) Garrity from 03.
> 
> We already have the PG to run the show and hit the midrange spotup, make wise decisions, and even though he isn't the most gifted , Jameer Nelson is solid. We have the point guard who can penetrate and kickout (if he can just improve his decision making and shooting), Carlos Arroyo.
> 
> ...


A lot of that sounds good, but don't discount Jameer Nelson's 3-point shooting. He tied for 9th place in the NBA in 3P% this season. He can really make those shots behind the line too. Also, Hedo really showed a lot more consistency in our run at the end of the season. Hopefully he can keep it up next season and for many years to come.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> We need for Dwight to develop, we want him to become comfortable with his back to the basket.....because that's where he'll dominate, he isn't a face up and take you off the first dribble type (although he CAN do that), he's a banger as we well know. We need the Damon Jones', the Brent Barry's, the Robert Horry's, 3d's , the (Healthy) Garrity from 03.
> 
> We already have the PG to run the show and hit the midrange spotup, make wise decisions, and even though he isn't the most gifted , Jameer Nelson is solid. We have the point guard who can penetrate and kickout (if he can just improve his decision making and shooting), Carlos Arroyo.
> 
> ...



I don't know why you say Jameer is good inside the line. His three point FG% is top 10 in the NBA.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Jameer Nelson and Dwight Howard will be a great tag team for years to come.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Franco 5 said:


> Jameer Nelson and Dwight Howard will be a great tag team for years to come.


But you need more than that! I hope Darko does well next year....


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> I don't know why you say Jameer is good inside the line. His three point FG% is top 10 in the NBA.


Yeah, but he only made 70.......we need more than that next year if were going to dominate, we need shooters around Dwight. We need Dennis Scott!


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Yeah, but he only made 70.......we need more than that next year if were going to dominate, we need shooters around Dwight. We need Dennis Scott!



Well, he also missed 20 games. Add in the fact that he didn't play that much the first half of the year since Francis was here, and you see he made quite a bit of threes. He took more threes this year than he did last year, despite missing 20 games, and shot 11% better for something like 7th in the NBA.


----------

